

SystemTap (Linux's kernel tracing tool) can now probe Python and Java - nailer
http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/SystemtapStaticProbes

======
nailer
Demos for Python included in the article, Java code also done but needs demos
added.

Fedora 13 is widely expected to be the basis for RHEL 6.

